# Divisimate 1.2 Available – New Tutorial: Performing with Keyswitches



## Nextmidi (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Today is the day! We’re happy to announce the release of Divisimate 1.2. This free update brings some big changes and improvements many of which have been suggested by users over the last couple of months. To celebrate this release, *Divisimate is 15% off for two weeks until August* 4.

Here’s what’s new in this update:





*Divisi Modes*

When Divisimate first came out, there has been a lot of discussion here about the Divisi Engine and what it can and can’t do. One of the most requested features for future updates has been to include more customization options and different kinds of behaviour for the engine. We took this to heart and got back to work on the algorithms.

In Divisimate 1.2 you can now choose between three different Divisi Modes, each with a different behaviour and suited for different musical situations.





Here’s the full changelog:


New Feature: Select between three different divisi modes in the Divisi Mode menu on the left side of the voice selectors:
*Bottom Up*: The original Divisimode, if less notes than voices are played, they will be assigned from the lowest voice upward unless memory voicings are available
*Top Down*: The same as Bottom Up, only the assignment starts from the top down, giving a preference to melodies in the top voice
*Fill Voices*: All voices are always playing – if only one note is played, it will be duplicated on all voices. If more active voices are available than notes are played they will be distributed and doubled as evenly as possible across the available voices

*Fill Voices* will be the default mode for empty patches from now on, old presets will be loaded with the “Bottom Up” mode selected.

New Feature: Added option to exclude any of the three ranges from transposition within Transposer Plugins to allow universal keyswitching
New Feature: Polyphonic Aftertouch is now supported and distributed according to the voice routing
New Feature: Option to temporarily bypass individual plugins (Shortcut Mac/PC: Cmd/Ctrl+Click)
New Feature: Trigger Plugin can now also send program change messages
New Feature: Option to deactivate MIDI Remote control by Program Change or CC31 on the “Remote Setup” page
Added: Visual indicators for drag & drop of plugins
Added: Trigger Row will fire when activated
Fixed: Humanization will now always affect all ports, and not exclude the first routing of each voice
Fixed: Include Error codes for common activation problems
Fixed: Graphical details of Transposer and Trigger Interface
Fixed: A bug was fixed where particular ports would not be usable on some Windows systems
Fixed: On offline systems Divisimate will no longer lock the activation after a certain time without internet connection
Fixed: Remote Setup will no longer display superfluous adresses
Fixed: Factory presets are now loaded correctly if no other perform page setup is available


We hope you enjoy this free update!


All the best,

Steffen & Peter


______
(Edited on July 21)


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 9, 2020)

Great, excellent tool. looking forward to 1.2


----------



## puremusic (Jul 9, 2020)

Can't wait! :D


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 18, 2020)

more teasing encouraged...


----------



## artinro (Jul 18, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> more teasing encouraged...



Agree! More teasing @Nextmidi! Looking forward to seeing what you’ve been up to.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 18, 2020)

This is such an awesome app. Never thought I'd be live playing a legato string ensemble.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 20, 2020)

Just a quick note here after experimenting more with tons of string libraries I have (CSS, Synchron Strings, Areia/Jaeger, CineStrings, HZ Strings, Hollywood Strings, Soaring Strings, Con Moto Strings). A lot them to my surprise didn't fair really well with live legato playing as an ensemble despite my expectations. The transitions and editing just do not work as well as they should. You could almost use Divisimate as a yardstick for the quality of the legato editing in a library, if it doesn't sound good your editing isn't either. 

However, there is one which stands with heads and shoulders above the rest: CSS. It just plays as smooth as butter and sounds absolutely real. None of the others comes close when using Divisimate. So if you're a CSS owner and you (like me) favor playing your lines, Divisimate and CSS are a perfect match. As for a runner-up, Hollywood Strings wasn't bad BTW, probably followed by Areai/Jaeger.


----------



## mcalis (Jul 20, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> Just a quick note here after experimenting more with tons of string libraries I have (CSS, Synchron Strings, Areia/Jaeger, CineStrings, HZ Strings, Hollywood Strings, Soaring Strings, Con Moto Strings). A lot them to my surprise didn't fair really well with live legato playing as an ensemble despite my expectations. The transitions and editing just do not work as well as they should.
> 
> However, there is one which stands with heads and shoulders above the rest: CSS. It just plays as smooth as butter and sounds absolutely real. None of the others comes close when using Divisimate. So if you're a CSS owner and you (like me) favor playing your lines, Divisimate and CSS are a perfect match.


I assume you used the classic legato patches then?


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 20, 2020)

mcalis said:


> I assume you used the classic legato patches then?


No, I use the regular ones with delays. I've managed to convince my brain to compensate for the delays. Now going to invest in a breath controller.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jul 20, 2020)

artinro said:


> Agree! More teasing @Nextmidi! Looking forward to seeing what you’ve been up to.


Frankly there's not much time left for teasing.
How about this:


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 20, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> Frankly there's not much time left for teasing.
> How about this:


Spitfire should learn from you


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 20, 2020)

The Tools released in the last couple of years for composing ... just amazing. I see a new market opening. Non professionals building home studios simply for the joy of creating music.


----------



## make_j (Jul 20, 2020)

And this coincides with the summer sale, no?


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 21, 2020)

today is tomorrow


----------



## Nextmidi (Jul 21, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> today is tomorrow


It is indeed.
Divisimate 1.2 is available for download right now! Check the first post for more info!


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for free update and listening to the feedback. Really like the new playing options Great!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jul 21, 2020)

Awesome! I only wanted this new (auto) divisi mode all the time. You have a new customer! 

I read great posts about Divismate, but I'm interested in how it works with VSL libraries (especially Dimension Brass and Strings). Couldn't find any on this. Maybe someone can chime in...


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 21, 2020)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Awesome! I only wanted this new (auto) divisi mode all the time. You have a new customer!
> 
> I read great posts about Divismate, but I'm interested in how it works with VSL libraries (especially Dimension Brass and Strings). Couldn't find any on this. Maybe someone can chime in...


I use divisimate with vsl bbo and special editions as well as emotional violins and love the realtime play.
I can see me playing this all day so sweet. bravo seems even more musical and smooth. my ears tell me this is a must buy in my opinion.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 21, 2020)

Divisimate 15% off, damn bought it only a couple of days ago.


----------



## Camus (Jul 21, 2020)

Great new possibilities! Fill Voices is great...... BTW: what are the 6 FHorns you are playing? Sounds great!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi,,

I'm curious, are you using Divisimate to speed up/help you in writing your orchestrations, i.e. string, woodwinds, brass orchestrations ? and Are you using it frequently to write orch. music ? 

Any feedback on how Divisimate is helping you with your productions would be interesting to read. 

I'm also wondering if it could be useful when used with Synths, both VSTs, and HW Synths. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jul 22, 2020)

Camus said:


> Great new possibilities! Fill Voices is great...... BTW: what are the 6 FHorns you are playing? Sounds great!


Glad you like it!
These horns are from Aaron Venture Infinite Brass 1.3.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 22, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,,
> 
> I'm curious, are you using Divisimate to speed up/help you in writing your orchestrations, i.e. string, woodwinds, brass orchestrations ? and Are you using it frequently to write orch. music ?
> 
> ...


The advantage I see right now is that I can directly experiment with orchestral colors in a very realistic way which a regular ensemble patch just cannot do. Playing and hearing the orchestra come alive under your fingers is just awesome and a really big timesaver. As a piano player, I've always preferred a performance approach rather than meticulously editing notes to get it right. But again, keep in mind that some libraries work better than others.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm tempted to buy Divisimate, I think it is a very valuable tool for realtime orchestration performance, and experimenting with various orchestral colors in realtime. I also think it could be a unique tool to experiment with Synthetic textures. I will check the features it offers in more detail. 

I'm also curious to know how users of Divisimate use it , do they use it as an experimental tool, or as an actual production tool when composing tracks, and how valuable it has been to have. Reading more feedback from Divisimate users will be helpful.


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I'm tempted to buy Divisimate, I think it is a very valuable tool for realtime orchestration performance, and experimenting with various orchestral colors in realtime. I also think it could be a unique tool to experiment with Synthetic textures. I will check the features it offers in more detail.
> 
> I'm also curious to know how users of Divisimate use it , do they use it as an experimental tool, or as an actual production tool when composing tracks, and how valuable it has been to have. Reading more feedback from Divisimate users will be helpful.


Hopefully the following points will help as I was in your position a while ago where I thought wow this should be a great tool but was not sure.

1. Often I bypass divismate to hear what its doing to my current mix and I am usually shocked how bad my mix is with out it. cloudy and messy with overlapping layers of midi.
2. once you make a template or use one provided, its so easy to test various orchestral colors and save them as presets. also the presets it comes with are interesting and useful.
3. the loopback track is great for many things such as controlling your realtime playing with scaler 2. using cubase retrospective looping recorder to capture everything on one track. So experiment real time on one track or all the tracks.
4. Most have not seen this but it comes with a repeater that brings a little movement to your experiments. kind a like a little arp generator.
5. So easy to transpose certain parts up 3rd, 5th , 7th to make new colors. Then save it as a preset.
6. separates your melody lines from your chords and low.
7. its musical developed by people who need great tools so they made this.
8. Nice talented folks who listen to their users feedback.
9. It is clear this software will just get better and better imo. huge potential here.

Currently I use vsl special editions 1-4 as main orchestra body, vsl solo strings for detail, emotional violin and cello for emotion, vsl for punch and The Orchestra Complete for movement and ostinato. Experimenting in real time any key or scale or orchestral color.

I never tested it with synths. my 2 cents. I am not associated with the company at all.

Hopefully they will provide a demo at some point so folks can see this is a real useful tool.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 24, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> 3. the loopback track is great for many things such as controlling your realtime playing with scaler 2. using cubase retrospective looping recorder to capture everything on one track. So experiment real time on one track or all the tracks.
> 4. Most have not seen this but it comes with a repeater that brings a little movement to your experiments. kind a like a little ostinato generator.



Hi @Rich4747 ,

Thanks for the very helpful feedback regarding Divisimate. I appreciate your time in providing me with some important feedback to make a decision, if it would be beneficial for me to get Divisimate.

Regarding the loopback track feature, I will have to check this out, I just got Scaler 2 (haven't used it yet), I use Studio One Pro 5 on Windows 10, not using Cubase. I will try to see if there is some info. regaridng this feature when using S1Pro 5. Can you elaborate on this feature if that is possible.

Regarding the Repeater that comes with it, I didn't know about that, is it documented, or any videos showing this in action ? I'm guessing it's like an ARP effect for realtime perfomance, or ... ?

Have you tried using Divisimate when playing short articulation patches in a more rhythmic style, rather than with long articulations/legatos for harmonic progressions ? I wonder how it reacts to fast midi input that is more rhythmically complex, and at faster tempo ?

Oh.. and regarding using Divisimate with Synths (VST, and/or HW), I think it could be very interesting, since one can setup multiple synths with various sounds, and trigger them in realtime each playing a specific line of the harmony with it's own sound, which can be anything .. great for experimental writing !

I'm also guessing the developers will keep adding more interesting, and helpful functionalities to Divisimate as it matures. I see they already added some useful new features in version 1.2


----------



## tebling (Jul 24, 2020)

Just purchased. I have a pianist background and have often thought "there must be a better way" as I grit my teeth and play in individual lines for ensemble parts. I'm glad someone else had the same thought and actually did something about it! Can't wait to dig in.


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Rich4747 ,
> 
> Thanks for the very helpful feedback regarding Divisimate. I appreciate your time in providing me with some important feedback to make a decision, if it would be beneficial for me to get Divisimate.
> 
> ...



Yes the repeater is a little arp like plugin but surprisingly musical imo

Yes scaler 2 absolute no brainer for the price.

I find no problems playing shorts or longs, the interface has sliders to match your playing styles. Take some time and experiment with the sliders. But Large setups would have asio latency just to play them reatime but that is natural anyway regardless of divisimate. I dont think divisimate adds latency but I am not sure about that.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 24, 2020)

tebling said:


> Just purchased. I have a pianist background and have often thought "there must be a better way" as I grit my teeth and play in individual lines for ensemble parts. I'm glad someone else had the same thought and actually did something about it! Can't wait to dig in.



Cool ! Enjoy it. and if you have time let us know how you like it.

I'm more of a keyboardist rather than a Pianist, but enjoy playing and improvising keyboards in realtime, and find it quite a surgical process to convert a harmonic progression for strings into the individual parts of the ensemble. (copy/paste, delete, ..etc.) So, when I saw what Divisimate can do, I was excited that this tool can finally put an end to the traditional way of writing for orch. ensembles in a DAW.


----------



## eakwarren (Jul 26, 2020)

I’ve shared a bunch of orchestral presets for Divisimate in https://vi-control.net/community/threads/divisimate-presets.96250/ Hope you find them useful!


----------



## lucor (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm still very intrigued by Divisimate, but I'm not yet sure how to use it in my workflow.
I have a main template with a little over 1000 tracks which I want to keep using, since I've put a lot of effort and time into it. How would you combine Divisimate with such a big template? It seems like a giant hassle to scout out every track that's part of the current Divismate preset and record enable it.
Anybody using Divisimate this way and not with just a smaller, dedicated template? Any ideas are appreciated!

Also, is it possible to have more than just the 32 ports, because I think that would make things easier? In your Cubase video you say that you can have 32 ports with 16 channels each (so 512 unique 'connections') but I don't see any way to assign a midi channel on the main GUI of Divisimate, so I just want to make sure.
Edit: Just found the Port properties section in the manual, so that seems to be possible!


----------



## Apina (Jul 27, 2020)

I wonder if it's possible to use an earlier recorded midi track and make divisimate split the notes?


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Apina said:


> I wonder if it's possible to use an earlier recorded midi track and make divisimate split the notes?



Yes, via loopback.


----------



## scorefrog (Aug 1, 2020)

lucor said:


> Anybody using Divisimate this way and not with just a smaller, dedicated template? Any ideas are appreciated!



Very important Question for me and I would have guessed for many of us.

I used this incredibly usefull Multi Divisi Script for many years which was of great pratical use (for example with Sample Modelling Stuff)






Multi Divisi Script v6.5


Multi Divisi Script v6.5 This multiscript takes incoming polyphonic midi data and divides it between (up-to) six (monophonic) instruments. v6.5 added: Note Off Delay (NOD) can sometimes help with stuck notes in heavily scripted instruments. User assignable CCs for various controls Many...




vi-control.net





in a *fixed* huge Template, integrated (and ready to go) in Logics Environment. So I could select between the "single instrument versions" and the "multi-Divisi" ones in my template without having to fiddle arround or setting up stuff anymore, once it's been set.

Now I'd like to work with Cubase and find Divisimate more elaborated as well as much more flexible, but is it as "integratable" in a huge template(?) in the current Version, is the question here. Having it kind of integrated and fixed in a huge template and not to connect it here and there before starting some voicings, allthough this by itself is allready very useful obviously and without any doubt of course.

hoping for some input still... (It would be the "game changer" for me).


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 1, 2020)

You can integrate in a template, but this would unavoidably need some approach change. At now I'm using it in this way:
- the tracks in the template have the input assigned to Divisimate (1 -> 32). This is the main limitation, but if you assign carefully the input, you can "template" the voices (1 is always melody, 2 is always low, ecc.)
- you need to create an additional void track that has your midi controller as input and the Divisimate Loopback as output
- in Divisimate enable the loopback (only that, no other input)

So, when you need to use Divisimate you can select your preset, enable in the DAW the recording on all the instruments you need AND the loopback track.
When you DON'T need it, enable the bypass mode in Divisimate and enable recording on your instruments AND the loopback track.

The backside is that you need more passages than before; the good is that you can use divisi mode with all instruments, not only Kontakt.


----------



## PerryD (Aug 1, 2020)

The origin of the divisimate logo?


----------



## scorefrog (Aug 1, 2020)

al_net77 said:


> So, when you need to use Divisimate you can select your preset, enable in the DAW the recording on all the instruments you need AND the loopback track.
> When you DON'T need it, enable the bypass mode in Divisimate and enable recording on your instruments AND the loopback track.



I see, so now I have an idea, how it can be done. It's making me think, having kind of loopbacks myself now in my head a little bit  as to realy take this route by myself, but I'm so glad to hear from you, that solutions exist and are being used! This was a particularly brief explanation and therefore very helpful indeed. Thanks so much!


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 2, 2020)

Just a clarification: the use of the loopback track is intended to avoid the conflicts between DAW and Divisimate (DM). In my situation, using Studio One, the DAW is very possessive on external instruments, so switching to (or from) DM in a middle of a project is uncomfortable.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 3, 2020)

The 15% off deal ends tomorrow Aug. 4th, I have to make up my mind if I buy it or not by tomorrow. 

Tempted, but still undecided


----------



## artinro (Aug 3, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> The 15% off deal ends tomorrow Aug. 4th, I have to make up my mind if I buy it or not by tomorrow.
> 
> Tempted, but still undecided



Go for it. It’s a brilliant piece of software and the developers seem committed to improving it. I picked it up last week and it’s a blast.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 3, 2020)

artinro said:


> Go for it. It’s a brilliant piece of software and the developers seem committed to improving it. I picked it up last week and it’s a blast.



Thanks for the positive feedback. 

I wish the discount was more than 15%, but it's better than 0%. 

Anyways... I will pick it up before the sale ends.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 3, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> Just a quick note here after experimenting more with tons of string libraries I have (CSS, Synchron Strings, Areia/Jaeger, CineStrings, HZ Strings, Hollywood Strings, Soaring Strings, Con Moto Strings). A lot them to my surprise didn't fair really well with live legato playing as an ensemble despite my expectations. The transitions and editing just do not work as well as they should. You could almost use Divisimate as a yardstick for the quality of the legato editing in a library, if it doesn't sound good your editing isn't either.
> 
> However, there is one which stands with heads and shoulders above the rest: CSS. It just plays as smooth as butter and sounds absolutely real. None of the others comes close when using Divisimate. So if you're a CSS owner and you (like me) favor playing your lines, Divisimate and CSS are a perfect match. As for a runner-up, Hollywood Strings wasn't bad BTW, probably followed by Areai/Jaeger.



Interesting. What Legato Mode of CSS were you using to play it in realtime with Divisimate ? 

I'm planning on purchasing Divisimate before the sale ends tomorrow. (Aug. 4th).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 3, 2020)

I am undecided as well. Piano is my main instrument so I think I would benefit from faster brain to end game - BUT - I have a system with CSS/CSSS that works super fast (for me).

I write all the parts with an ensemble patch (no legato) which takes advantage of keyswitches/ various arts. When I have that How I want it I simply copy over to individual sections. Engage legato (where needed) - hit my logical preset for legato offset in Cubase and we're off to the races.

Is Divisimate going to make this a faster / better inspirational experience?


----------



## Nextmidi (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi All,
Glad to see the discussion going on here and to hear about the experiences of people enjoying the software! I'm here to send a quick reminder that the 15% offer is ending tonight.



Rich4747 said:


> I dont think divisimate adds latency but I am not sure about that.


Divisimate does add some latency for analysis of the voices - you can adjust the amount on the settings page. The minimum here is 10ms - but it's not too hard to get used to that.




scorefrog said:


> Now I'd like to work with Cubase and find Divisimate more elaborated as well as much more flexible, but is it as "integratable" in a huge template(?) in the current Version, is the question here.


The bigger the template, the more time will probably be needed to figure out a good workflow, particularly if you are trying to integrate Divisimate into an existing template.

Personally, for my commissioned work I have worked for years with the same orchestral template that I modified with each project to my needs. When we started developing Divisimate I had a longer stretch of big band-ish gigs for which I heavily used Divisimate in a dedicated template.
When the next orchestral job came along, I started integrating Divisimate into my existing template bit by bit - only where it immediately sped up things compared to my original workflow. There were still deadlines after all.
At the start Divisimate was in Bypass most of the time (one port included in the "All MIDI In" in Cubase, so all old template tracks would receive the input) and I mainly used Divisimate for specific instruments. By putting tracks into folders, assigning VCAs or linking tracks that were meant to be used with Divisimate, I could quickly record-enable the right tracks.
There are still parts of my original template that are not hooked up to Divisimate and get played in Bypass. Percussions or keys for example I just see no need to waste a port on. And I still often find myself playing in Strings one line at a time. But brass and Woodwinds, unless it's solo lines - that's something I rarely do the "old" way now when I use my old template.
So there is no need to really connect your complete template to Divisimate to see a benefit. It's possible, and I think there's nothing more fun for live performance. But it's absolutely legit to only connect the tracks where it will regularly speed things up in your workflow, and put it in bypass for all the others.
You could have a a woodwind section and a brass section of single instruments connected to Divisimate for performing parts where you need more nuance and control over the ensemble - and keep using everything else the "old" way. It pays to have a bit of a plan for that and have an instrument layout for Divisimate before you start routing ports and tracks - this way you make sure that your presets will make sense in the long run.

Since I'm one of the creators of this thing, of course I'm more than a little biased. But maybe this gives an idea how it can work. In the end everyone's personal workflow is unique, and everyone has to figure out their own best solutions. That's why while we are building this tool we are aiming to keep as many possibilities open as we can.

- Steffen


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 4, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> I still often find myself playing in Strings one line at a time.



Interesting, I would have thought Divisimate would speed up String writing a lot, why bother doing it one line at a time given you can use Divisimate ? Just curious, because I'm thinking about buying it today, mainly to speed up String writing.

Any feedback on this detail would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Nextmidi (Aug 4, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, I would have thought Divisimate would speed up String writing a lot, why bother doing it one line at a time given you can use Divisimate ? Just curious, because I'm thinking about buying it today, mainly to speed up String writing.


Oh, I do use Divisimate for Strings in slower parts or simpler arrangements. But I often get called for orchestral adventure kind of stuff lately, and putting in more complex measured tremolo lines or interlocking staccato patterns gets pretty difficult from a playing perspective.
If Basses and Celli are doing rhythmically different things than the Violas and the Violins are playing a melody in octaves, my keyboard chops can't keep up with that. So in those cases it's more efficient to play in the melody, program the viola patterns and play the Basses and Celli in octaves after that. But the big brass fanfare fanning out into chords on top of that? That's one take in Fill Voices mode.
It's a question of learning where it saves you time to use Divisimate and where you're quicker the way you have worked for years. 
Divisimate does not solve every problem - but the problems it solves it solves very quickly.


- Steffen


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 4, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> Oh, I do use Divisimate for Strings in slower parts or simpler arrangements. But I often get called for orchestral adventure kind of stuff lately, and putting in more complex measured tremolo lines or interlocking staccato patterns gets pretty difficult from a playing perspective.
> If Basses and Celli are doing rhythmically different things than the Violas and the Violins are playing a melody in octaves, my keyboard chops can't keep up with that. So in those cases it's more efficient to play in the melody, program the viola patterns and play the Basses and Celli in octaves after that. But the big brass fanfare fanning out into chords on top of that? That's one take in Fill Voices mode.
> It's a question of learning where it saves you time to use Divisimate and where you're quicker the way you have worked for years.
> Divisimate does not solve every problem - but the problems it solves it solves very quickly.
> ...



Hi Steffen,

Thanks for the feedback, and to see you active, and helpful on this forum. 

I'm guessing that for my needs Divisimate will be mostly used to get realistic string ensembles from individual sections playing together, instead of using an ensemble string patch. It won't be used for fast moving, complex short articulation lines, mostly it will be used for sustains, or legato string lines, producing a chord progression, while I write in the dynamics in realtime via modwheel or breath controller. It will also be very useful for Brass, and Woodwinds, again provided they are not doing complex , and fast lines, but rather more slow, sustain, and legato style chordal orchestration.

I also have been entertaining the idea of using Divisimate with Synths, both Software and Hardware, to create some complex texture. Have you tried to use it with Synths ?


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 5, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting. What Legato Mode of CSS were you using to play it in realtime with Divisimate ?
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing Divisimate before the sale ends tomorrow. (Aug. 4th).


I'm always using the advanced legato mode. I've pretty much learned to cope with the CSS delay in real-time. Also a quick addon to my post you quoted. I updated BBCSO last week, and the strings actually work great too, although the sound is not as refined and smooth as CSS given the lack of dynamic layers. These would actually be my second choice for using with Divisimate, if I did not have CSS.


----------



## Nextmidi (Aug 5, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing that for my needs Divisimate will be mostly used to get realistic string ensembles from individual sections playing together, instead of using an ensemble string patch. It won't be used for fast moving, complex short articulation lines, mostly it will be used for sustains, or legato string lines, producing a chord progression, while I write in the dynamics in realtime via modwheel or breath controller.


Divisimate is definitely going to save a lot of time on that.
I was mainly trying to make a point about integrating Divisimate into a larger existing template that was not originally built for Divisimate by slowly transforming your original workflow one instrument group at a time.



muziksculp said:


> I also have been entertaining the idea of using Divisimate with Synths, both Software and Hardware, to create some complex texture. Have you tried to use it with Synths ?


Only some curious experiments within our team, not for commercial projects. But we know of users who are using Divisimate for musical sound design, stacking different synth sounds on the different notes of chords in electronic music. It sounds very promising - there is definitely a whole world to explore there.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2020)

@Nextmidi & @Sovereign 

Hi, and Thanks for all the helpful feedback regarding Divisimate. 

I ended up buying it yesterday, the last day of the 15% discount , so I will install, and test it with some libraries, and with some synths as well. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi,

I'm beginning to experiment, and learn to use Divisimate with my libraries, and DAW. So far, I'm really liking what it can do. This is something I always had a hard time with, especially when writing for Strings.

Here is a short demo I did, using Divisimate, Studio One Pro 5, four tracks for the strings using the Presonus Contemporary Strings Library, which I think is very basic strings library, using only Sustains, of the Violins, Violas, Celli, and Basses. A bit of EQ on each section, R4 Reverb, and some Tape Saturation, and Limiting on the Master Bus. Also to be noted that I didn't automate each seciton's dynamics separately after I recorded the realtime performance. Which could have improved it quite a bit. But this was just a rough test to get me started.

I also find transposing one or more voices in Divisimate can produce some quite interesting harmonic results, that would have not been possible using traditional ensemble patches. 

I look forward to put Divisimate to good use, I haven't tried the loopback feature yet, and would also like to experiment with it on Synths. Both HW and SW.


----------



## JoelSim (Aug 16, 2020)

Have anyone tried this with mainstage or for live performance yet? 

Not sure if it can work like what I have in mind. Filling out thicker string chords while freeing my other hand for other things


----------



## Nextmidi (Aug 17, 2020)

JoelSim said:


> Have anyone tried this with mainstage or for live performance yet?


Not with Mainstage, but we've done essentially four days of live performance during NAMM this year when we presented Divisimate and the SWAM templates with Audio Modeling. There are a couple of videos on the Audio Modeling Channel:


This was done with a Macbook Pro running Cubase 10 and Divisimate in the background. Camelot is also working nicely with Divisimate.
Mainstage shares some components with Logic, but it does not inherit the same limitations regarding MIDI routing. But you would need to add a keyboard for each Divisimate Port to your layout, which gets pretty cluttery with 32 ports. So the best way to go with Mainstage would be to use Logic Mode.
This way you only add two keyboards (Divisimate Port 01 and 02) to your layout and address 32 parts through the 16 channels of each port. It just needs to be determined which instrument reacts to which channel. (either within the instrument or using the channel filter from the scripter plugin)
We're in the process of preparing a quickstart for Mainstage where we go through the steps of the setup.


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 17, 2020)

How does Divisimate behave with VEP? Anyone has tried?


----------



## Hans-Peter (Aug 17, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> How does Divisimate behave with VEP? Anyone has tried?



It works perfectly (like any other sound source). The key is the DAW - I'm using Logic and it works just fine here too.


----------



## UDun (Aug 28, 2020)

@*Nextmidi*

Got divisi mate and it is really a great tool ! I was playing around with the humanization parameters. Not sure if I misunderstood something in the manual/videos or if this is a bug, but isn't the Humanization CC Timing supposed to randomly delay my CC1 lane for the 3 parts I have ? I don't see any change (no success with CC Value, others like Note Timing and velocity work as expected).

In terms of new features, I would love to see a more elaborated transposition tool which sticks to a scale (like Cubase / MIDI / Transpose Setup / Scale Correction). it would give us a possibility to easy double a melody at the third / sixth. Except octave transposition, I always found transposition tools useless when used with intervals like +3 or +4 semitones.


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 28, 2020)

UDun said:


> Got divisi mate and it is really a great tool ! I was playing around with the humanization parameters. Not sure if I misunderstood something in the manual/videos or if this is a bug, but isn't the Humanization CC Timing supposed to randomly delay my CC1 lane for the 3 parts I have ? I don't see any change (no success with CC Value, others like Note Timing and velocity work as expected).
> 
> In terms of new features, I would love to see a more elaborated transposition tool which sticks to a scale (like Cubase / MIDI / Transpose Setup / Scale Correction). it would give us a possibility to easy double a melody at the third / sixth. Except octave transposition, I always found transposition tools useless when used with intervals like +3 or +4 semitones.


I use it with scaler 2 on the loopback works well for me.


----------



## UDun (Aug 29, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> I use it with scaler 2 on the loopback works well for me.



Are you referring to the CC issue I raised or the possibility to stick to a scale (I guess) ?


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 29, 2020)

Just bought Divisimate this morning. I'm playing with it and it's splendid! Great job!
Absolutely no need to rework my template in Cubase with VEP. I just have to set the divisi port and I'm good to go. It will definitely improve my workflow.


That being said, there are is an issue with the Android companion app @Nextmidi
With Android 9 (Lenovo Tab 10FHD) the app doesn't set the surface to "awake" mode. So I had to download an additional app to fix this issue.


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 29, 2020)

UDun said:


> Are you referring to the CC issue I raised or the possibility to stick to a scale (I guess) ?


Yes, scaler will filter the loopback to a set scale.


----------



## Nextmidi (Aug 30, 2020)

UDun said:


> Not sure if I misunderstood something in the manual/videos or if this is a bug, but isn't the Humanization CC Timing supposed to randomly delay my CC1 lane for the 3 parts I have ? I don't see any change (no success with CC Value, others like Note Timing and velocity work as expected).


The original main goal of the CC humanization is to reduce phasing and synthetic sound of multiple instruments playing the same note in unison with the exact same dynamics. The CC humanization starts to kick in as soon as you route the same voice to more than one port. The first routed port will receive the original data, and every subsequent routing of the same voice will be delayed and displaced in different ways.

The problem here is, that you can't just go for an actual randomization of the values in real time the way you can randomize note beginnings or velocity value. In real time, without looking into the future, the only way to humanize CC timing is by delay. Since the CC data is coming through in real time but with each value being part of a continuos development, a value randomization or random delay would just lead to very jagged, jumpy data. Not very musical at all. 
So we're using quasi-random fixed values to delay and transform the CC data. But that means that if the humanization started at the first routing, none of the instruments would actually represent your live performance, and things start to feel laggy.
So this is the compromise: Keep an immediate control and response to controllers without additional latency, while still reducing phasing and unnatural alignment of dynamics for note doublings.

We have sketches for a more complex humanization engine that gets closer to mimic actual players in an ensemble, but that's going to be a whole different beast.



Manaberry said:


> That being said, there are is an issue with the Android companion app @Nextmidi
> With Android 9 (Lenovo Tab 10FHD) the app doesn't set the surface to "awake" mode. So I had to download an additional app to fix this issue.


Thanks for bringing that up. We're actually in the late stages of a complete rewrite for DivisiControl to improve stability. I'll make sure we address this issue in the process.

- Steffen


----------



## UDun (Sep 1, 2020)

Makes sense. Got your point ! Thanks.


----------



## Nextmidi (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi All,
Earlier in this thread there has been some talk about integrating Divsimate into an existing template.
Of course we have dealt with that process for our own work and found some ways to work in hybrid templates and still get the most out of Divisimate.

In this video we take a look at some of the techniques and methods that speed up things and open up new options for working in Cubase.
Some of them are completely specific to Cubase, but I think especially from Number 3 and 5 users of other DAWs can get some inspiration as well!


For those who prefer to read, here's a companion blog post:








5 Workflow Tips for Cubase and Divisimate


Learn new ways to set up your Cubase templates with Divisimate and build your own personal workflow with these 5 tips for Cubase 10 and Divisimate.




divisimate.com


----------



## markit (Sep 15, 2020)

@Nextmidi Hi there! I just started to watch some of your videos. I still have to go through all the features, but I have a question: how do you suggest to work with keyswitches based articulations? Is there a way to, let's say, tell Divisimate to trigger a particular articulation for an instrument, and save it as a Perform preset?

Edit: Oh well, I just discovered there is exactly a feature for that, and it's the Trigger.  Amazing!


----------



## Nextmidi (Oct 8, 2020)

markit said:


> @Nextmidi Hi there! I just started to watch some of your videos. I still have to go through all the features, but I have a question: how do you suggest to work with keyswitches based articulations? Is there a way to, let's say, tell Divisimate to trigger a particular articulation for an instrument, and save it as a Perform preset?
> 
> Edit: Oh well, I just discovered there is exactly a feature for that, and it's the Trigger.  Amazing!


Also now with the 1.2 update there is another option to work with keyswitches. 
Since it is now possible to exclude keyboard ranges from transposers, you can use the low range to send your keyswitches through to all your instruments.
We've published a little blog article about this method today:









Performing with Keyswitches in Divisimate - Divisimate


Many virtual instruments allow you to switch between different articulations or playing techniques by playing Keyswitches somewhere outside of the playable




divisimate.com


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 4, 2022)

Hans-Peter said:


> It works perfectly (like any other sound source). The key is the DAW - I'm using Logic and it works just fine here too.


How does it work exactly? There are many ways of using VEP. I wonder if i just buy the app and it connects with Logic without having to change my channel/instance settings in VEP.


----------



## Nextmidi (Nov 5, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> How does it work exactly? There are many ways of using VEP. I wonder if i just buy the app and it connects with Logic without having to change my channel/instance settings in VEP.


Working with Vienna Ensemble Pro and Divisimate actually is not that complicated, as long as you use a DAW in between. We are currently drafting up a guide for that, but basically since VEPro and Divisimate attach to different "ends" of the DAW, they should not affect each other at all.

The signal flow of the MIDI should look as follows:

MIDI Controller -> Divisimate -> DAW -> Vienna Ensemble Pro

So you work the same way you would work with locally hosted instruments in your DAWs, set up your tracks, select the input ports, and instead of sending the MIDI to virtual instruments in the DAW, you send it out to the respective Ports of VEPro.

We don't provide templates for that at the moment because, as you say, there are just too many ways of working with VEPro. If you are unsure if you can incorporate it in your setup, you can reach out to our support team for a trial version.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 29, 2022)

Nextmidi said:


> Working with Vienna Ensemble Pro and Divisimate actually is not that complicated, as long as you use a DAW in between. We are currently drafting up a guide for that, but basically since VEPro and Divisimate attach to different "ends" of the DAW, they should not affect each other at all.
> 
> The signal flow of the MIDI should look as follows:
> 
> ...


Thx very much for the demo! But now too late, i just bought it! Divisi Mate just connects to the track settings, looks not so hard. I started today, no idea yet about cc and control surface. Should i always bypass in order to control cc?


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 29, 2022)

Nils Neumann said:


> Spitfire should learn from you


lol in matter of playing hard with marketing i still give Christian Henson the first place


----------

